# Does gaming only get better with time?



## Edith (Aug 30, 2014)

As in every successive console generation is better than the last?

like

PS3 > PS2 > PS1

Wii > GameCube > N64 > Snes > Nes 

y/n


----------



## Itachі (Aug 30, 2014)

I was about to say that consoles are better but the games don't have to be but then I forgot about the Wii. 

Most consoles are better than the previous model but I'm not going to say much about the games. Lots of old gems like San Andreas or Max Payne.


----------



## Edith (Aug 30, 2014)

i mean the games. 

those are what inherently make or break a console.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 30, 2014)

The technology is always improving, sure, but seldom does that translate into anything of consequence. Shallow things, mostly.



Edith said:


> PS3 > PS2
> N64 > Snes



I puked a little.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Aug 30, 2014)

Gaming has gotten WORSE with 

On Disk DLC

Lack of True BC

 micro transactions

 HD remasters of already HD games

 day 1 DLC

focus on interactive movie games instead of good gameplay

 Call of dooty  being shoved down our throats

Companies wanting to go to the Call of dooty route and appeal to those gamers

online multiplayer being focused much more than the single player

retail exclusive or pre order dlc that never becomes available again

Games becoming piss poor easy all to appeal to the casual

Paying to play online

Worse Dbz games(RB, UT, Kinect, Battle of z)

Along with plenty of game series becoming worse in time(Silent Hill, FF, Resident Evil) and more. Then you have travesties like DmC that should have never been  made.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2014)

Nardo6670 said:


> Gaming has gotten WORSE with
> 
> On Disk DLC
> 
> ...


^^^^
This for the most part


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2014)

PS2 > PS3 = Ps1
SNES > NES > GC > N64 > Wii


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2014)

Gaming doesn't necessarily get better as time goes on.  Certain elements in games certainly can improve as time goes on such as physics in games.  Animation usually improves as well.

Things such as plot and characterization don't remember benefit from time passing.  Gameplay to a lesser extent can fall under this.  *Points to SimCity*


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

Three words:

Capcom, EA, Nintendo


----------



## Enclave (Aug 31, 2014)

Gaming has indeed gotten worse in a lot of ways.

Also, my favourite games?  They're nearly all are SNES, PSX and PS2 games.  That's not to say newer games are bad, but they definitely aren't as entertaining to me.  I get bored of them much more quickly.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2014)

I disagree.

Games aren't what they used to be as compared to previous generations.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 31, 2014)

Think of it like this.  When was the last time we got a game like Xenogears?  Sure, many games have tried, but how many have succeeded?


----------



## Atlas (Aug 31, 2014)

I think it actually gets worse. Sure there are a couple of gems out there, but the gaming industry has developed some bad habits, gamers are far more nasty than they used to be and creativity is almost a thing of the past. I don't know, my passion for gaming has certainly dwindled. Just not as excited as I used to be.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 31, 2014)

it gets better and worse at times


----------



## p-lou (Aug 31, 2014)

the answer is so obviously 'no' that i don't understand the point in asking

good game design is good game design and totally independent from hardware capabilities


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Aug 31, 2014)

I think many people are stuck with their own favorites from the past and nostalgia. Kids who would only now start playing video games will think this was the best generation, 20 years from now and will dislike the business practices of the industry when they are older. We remember the good things and forget the bad, but a lot of game studio's died because they routinely put out bad games, this has been going back since forever. Not ALL NES and SNES and N64 era games were good. In fact I think on average many more bad games got released than now. There were so many terrible games, sooo many. And people bought them. Even stuff like Bubsy got multiple sequels because that was the norm back in the day. That would be unthinkable nowadays.

I think as a whole, gaming has gotten better, games are more streamlined from a gameplay perspective and better technology has openend the doors for new types of gameplay that didn't exist before (mmo's, open world games, or minecraft for example). Old genres like platforming and puzzle games still thrive especially with independent developers. Where large studios are afraid of making big risks and often make safe choices for new games that limits creativity, smaller studios are where the creative new ideas are formed. 

If you think that when we say 'games' it's limited to the few AAA releases every year by large devs (like CoD and Fifa), then yes it's a cynical cash grab by large companies who enforce DLC and DRM stuff. But these practices have always been part of gaming, also in the past. I dunno why people never seem to remember this and think the 90's was some kind of positive amazing time in games. Maybe it's because games were still marketed to kids especially in the early 90's, so the tone was different, but make no mistake, if they couldn't make money off of you with DLC and episodal content they would do so with crappy overpriced nonfunctional peripherals, arcade machines, video game guides that are worthless, 'fanclubs', gaming hotlines, baaaad tv show to sell merchandise etc. These things still exist but not the way they did in the 90's.

Or let's look at it differently. There are now more gamers worldwide than ever. Would that really have happened if games had just been getting worse as time went on?


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm, I don't think it's necessarily that gaming as a whole that has gotten worse over time but rather it's our increasing expectation of new games which tend to let us down. As we get older, we start to become more critical of the finer things as well as the bigger picture. What exactly is it that we want from games? Our the gaming companies delivering on that front?

I do think nostalgia does play a large factor in how we perceive gaming as a whole too. Like how nothing beats the thrill of your first smoke (I don't smoke but I couldn't think of a better analogy), nothing will beat the very first time you played a game you loved. 

Granted I like a lot of older games and I am glad they port them to newer systems like some of the installments of the FF series ie. X on PS3, VIII on Steam. 

I've always loved gaming, even as time goes on. In regards to it getting better or not, I personally think it has but mainly because I think I'm generally lax in regards to things and I've only bought games that I know I will enjoy. *Cough not counting Steam sales and Humble Bundles Cough*


----------



## Enclave (Aug 31, 2014)

Kind of a big deal said:


> I think many people are stuck with their own favorites from the past and nostalgia. Kids who would only now start playing video games will think this was the best generation, 20 years from now and will dislike the business practices of the industry when they are older.



I disagree.  One of my cousins who's only been in college for a year now agrees that gaming is not getting better.  His opinion largely relates to mine on this subject even though I'm in my mid-30's and he's not even 20 yet.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Think of it like this.  When was the last time we got a game like Xenogears?  Sure, many games have tried, but how many have succeeded?



No, I agree with what you said...I disagree with the question in hand.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Hmm, I don't think it's necessarily that gaming as a whole that has gotten worse over time but rather it's our increasing expectation of new games which tend to let us down. As we get older, we start to become more critical of the finer things as well as the bigger picture. What exactly is it that we want from games? Our the gaming companies delivering on that front?



I agree with this part to an extend. 

It's true as kids, our expectations are a lot lower and as we grow older it raises as as well as our perspective gets more refined. 

But even today, with my refined perspective, I can go back to some games and understand why I was in love with those games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes gaming overall has gotten better. 

The AAA industry however, has gotten substantially worse. soon it'll just be EA, Activision(lookin' to buy out Take Two) and Ubisoft controlling everything.  Complexity is all but dead

The PS3's game library is worse than the PS1's imo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> PS2 > PS3 = Ps1
> SNES > NES > GC > N64 > Wii



More like 
ps2 >ps1 >ps3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ps4
SNES > Wii > N64 >GC >NES


----------

